# [GEN] Punish owners - The Province



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/5-0&fd=R&url=http://www.canada.com/theprovince/news/letters/story.html%3Fid%3Dceb34a96-8a59-4bd7-8b56-731d8a6c516f&cid=0&ei=Rq0mSPfCNY_w8ATP5-DKBg&usg=AFrqEzfOoYMyOKnwbgBE-7QjgPD8LEKXkg">Punish owners</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>The Province, Canada -</font> <nobr>15 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Even after his terrifying experience with the <b>dog attack</b>, Sean Bajwa says he is not afraid of dogs. Furthermore, he has blamed the owners for the attack, <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

